# Up or Down?



## samuel-a (Jul 28, 2012)

Show your speculative side, What do you think will happen with the price of gold by the end of this year? Up, Down or same...? 

I know it's a bit of childish question, but i really am interested with what others think of the market.

Personally, i think we will see an agressive short squeeze by next week or two. And generally, prices by the end of this year will be higer then they are today.
I won't even pretend to know why, this is just what i think will happen.





(this is not a investment suggestion, just my opinion. And i'm known to be wrong often  )


----------



## eeTHr (Jul 28, 2012)

My opinion is that after the election, gold, gas, and everything else will go up, up, up.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 28, 2012)

I think after the fed announces they are printing more money (QE3 or what ever # it should be) it will go up. They are afraid to make it look political before the election, so if it happens before then it is a bad sign. If you don't have to sell it (gold & silver), then don't.

Jim


----------



## Smack (Jul 28, 2012)

Samuel, research what pm's have historically done during an election year and the first 6 months after he takes office (he is not a sexist remark because there has been no female in office nor is one running for 2012)


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 28, 2012)

Smack said:


> Samuel, research what pm's have historically done during an election year and the first 6 months after he takes office (he is not a sexist remark because there has been no female in office nor is one running for 2012)




I think that would be irrelevant, as one hundred years of the fed, and being at self destruction phase has not really happened before. We are heading for unprecedented times. I think it is the end of their game soon, and of course we all lose, except for those that were printing the monopoly money.

I hope that wasn't too political, but it does affect the answer to the question of gold price.

Jim


----------



## butcher (Jul 28, 2012)

Eating up all the groceries, (dancing all summer), not working to plant more for the future and borrowing groceries from your neighbors, well I guess the grasshoppers will be going hungry during winter.


----------



## Geo (Jul 28, 2012)

for some reason (as i see it) when the value of the dollar decreases, the value of precious metals increase. if you will notice when gold was at its highest point, our economy was at its lowest. watch the housing market, as the percentage of foreclosures go up, so will the value of gold.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 28, 2012)

Geo said:


> for some reason (as i see it) when the value of the dollar decreases, the value of precious metals increase.


Correct. It reflects the buying power (or lack thereof) of the dollar. An ounce of gold has, and always has had, 480 grains of gold contained within. The only real change is the loss of buying power of the dollar. Not a lot more need be said on that subject, especially by those of us who remember 3¢ first class postage and 22¢/gallon gasoline. 

Harold


----------



## MMFJ (Jul 28, 2012)

UP, and I think the price of silver will outshoot gold (in percentage growth between now and the first of the year).

That's why I'm keeping all the 'easy' stuff I can (like processors, jewelry, coins, etc.) and having a variety of recognizable things for 'the day'...... (now, don't tell anyone, but I've got that package of Oreos horded away as well...... 8)


----------



## darshevo (Jul 28, 2012)

The US seems to be pretty stable right now. I think the outcome the PM market is going to be flat like it has until the European Union gets all of its wrinkles worked out. The only way to drive the prices up is for the dollar to lose value on the world market, and the most likely thing to make that happen would be a miracle cure for the Euro. In my opinion gold will settle somewhere in the 1550 range as that seems to be its happy go lucky basement spot.


----------



## gold4mike (Jul 31, 2012)

Up Up Up! That wedge pattern in Samuel's post is breaking to the upside.

Much gold is heading from the West to the East. When there's nothing left for the Comex (Crimex?) to deliver the shorts will get massively squeezed.


----------



## TXWolfie (Jul 31, 2012)

I think Down


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 3, 2012)

Follow up:
Short term, i still think up and i think it will be aggressive movment that will surpass the green line and from there maybe even tickle the 1800 from below at some point in time...




(Again, this is just my speculation and by no means an investment recommendation)

I hope you guys don't mind me crystal balling here, i just really like to play with charts and statistics 8)


----------



## Golddigger Greg (Aug 3, 2012)

Up, with silver out-performing gold. Both are good to hold at any time. By hold I mean actual physically holding, not those paper certificates that say you own PM's, they are as worthless as the fiat currency traded as 'money'. One of the reasons I'm here learning how to refine. 8)


----------



## Irons2 (Aug 4, 2012)

I long for the Day when the only reason people have to launder money is to make it clean enough to use in the outhouse. :mrgreen:


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 21, 2012)

Here we go...


----------



## qst42know (Aug 21, 2012)

Irons2 said:


> I long for the Day when the only reason people have to launder money is to make it clean enough to use in the outhouse. :mrgreen:



Yeah, you never know where that stuff has been. :mrgreen:


----------



## Oz (Aug 23, 2012)

Here is some interesting news items that could affect gold pricing.

The GOP (US Republican Party) is talking about a commission to look into adopting a gold standard again.
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/06ebfdaa-ed3f-11e1-83d1-00144feab49a.html#axzz24PVnt5n3

FDIC publication with new guidance to treat gold as a zero risk asset bringing US banks into compliance with the new Basel III anticipated capital standards.
http://www.fdic.gov/news/news/financial/2012/fil12027.pdf

Note that the Basel III Commission is putting forward moving gold from a Tier 3 asset (50% risk) to a tier 1 asset (zero risk).


----------



## samuel-a (Sep 6, 2012)

Short squeeze, meet everybody.
Everybody, meet Short squeeze.




8)


----------



## samuel-a (Sep 13, 2012)

samuel-a said:


> Follow up:
> Short term, i still think up and i think it will be aggressive movment that will surpass the green line and from there maybe even tickle the 1800 from below at some point in time...


This is fun... 8)




But a movment like this in the gold and other metals & commodities can also mean that bad news are coming.
maybe the market is afraid of 12/21/12... :mrgreen:


----------



## gold4mike (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you Helicopter Ben!!!


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Sep 15, 2012)

the More inflation the more we get for our gold


----------



## Geo (Sep 16, 2012)

9kuuby9 said:


> the More inflation the more we get for our gold



the only problem with that is, its actually worth less.look at it this way, when gold was $300 an ounce, you could buy gasoline for .30 cents a gallon. gold is high but so is the price of all commodities.i would rather gold be at $300 an ounce and be able to buy bread for .20 cents a loaf.the only thing gold is good for (as far as im concerned) is a way of making a little extra money to supplement my disability. i have minimum expenditures as far as utilities (electricity here is cheap compared to the national average because of all the hydro-electric dams) and winters are mild. we may have 30-45 days of temperatures at or below freezing during the winter. still, the cost of living is a killer. i spend well over a hundred dollars a month in gasoline alone. if i make over a certain amount, the government will just deduct the overage from my disability,so i gain nothing. i can acquire all the gold in the world but i just cant sell it. oh, im sure i could find a buyer that will deal with it without any paperwork, but why take the chance on losing something i worked so hard to get. 

sorry for the rant, but i worked all my life that i could and paid my taxes like everyone else, and now i cant earn any more than a few hundred bucks a month without fear of losing my measly allotment of the funds i paid in and my medical coverage.


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Sep 16, 2012)

Well think of it as that your money is your gold, so you would not be harmed by the inflation

Because dollar goes down and as you said everything else gets more expensive.


----------



## glondor (Sep 16, 2012)

Is there any merit to this? http://www.shtfplan.com/precious-metals/double-down-vladimirs-putin-it-into-gold-in-anticipation-of-global-upheaval_09102012

If so, a short squeeze would become a short crush soon... Pity the foo whose wearing shorts in this gold climate... :lol:


----------



## butcher (Sep 16, 2012)

glondor, why would a country care about gold, when they can just print money anytime they wish.


----------



## glondor (Sep 16, 2012)

I am not really sure Butcher, but it seems like many countries do. I know they used to shift it around in big vaults from one country's cage to another to pay debts and settle accounts. Not so sure any more with every thing being electronic. I can say owning physical gold is never a bad idea for an individual, perhaps it follows true for a country as well. Maybe they think it IS real money. (unlike some, eh big ben b ?) :wink:


----------



## samuel-a (Sep 19, 2012)

butcher said:


> glondor, why would a country care about gold, when they can just print money anytime they wish.



That's because they have very little faith in fiat money and the current monetary system.
In spite of QE3 announced on 14th, gold and silver still run flat (instead of down) after this huge rally. That a sign of fear in the market in my mind.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VUuBTPOUEU&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-Ounzw3zgU&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## butcher (Sep 26, 2012)

why would a country care about gold, when they can just print money anytime they wish.


Maybe because they cannot print more gold, and another country would take gold for food or guns.


----------

